# AC refrigerant capacities MKV Jetta



## justin-nelson (Apr 29, 2007)

I and need to do an evac and recharge on my MkV Jetta GLI. I cannot find anywhere how many lbs the refrigerant system takes, or where the label under the hood is located. I have access to the evacuation machine, but don't know how much to put in....


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope this is the correct one. All I could find on my system


----------

